# sick seedlings :-( please help



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys and gals, I've got 3 plants, all are 1 week old and 2 days...

soil grow, I'm gonna repot in 3 gallon pots tomorrow morning...

vegging with CFLs then switching to HPS for flower...


I did have a fungus gnat problem 3 days ago and I watered some neem oil into the soil (I got some on the leaves and it appears now that the leaves might be dying where they came in contact with the neem)

here are the pics, it did get cold in my grow room last night (57 degrees) (I was out of town, couldn't control it)

any help guys, seriously would be great, this is my first grow and I'm very excited and wanting to give these guys the best treatment I can give them...
thanks!


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 18, 2008)

just my opinion but i would wait to see if they get healthier before I would transplant them. Transplanting can cause more of a shock.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 18, 2008)

do you have drain holes in those cups? it could be over watering.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeah, that's what I think it could be too.  Make sure to have proper drainage.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 18, 2008)

i have 5 holes in them...

you dont think it was the neem oil? or the temp at night?

also, my perlite has a very small amount of fertilizer in it...

but they didn't look this bad 3 days ago...

so I shouldn't transplant? or I could transplant and not water in... I have 5 wholes in the bottom of those cups...and water always drains out, but maybe they aren't big enough?


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 18, 2008)

how often do you water? the soil looks pretty wet.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 18, 2008)

Well, until you find out what the problem is, why transplant?  Do you let them dry out quite a bit before watering them?

I know nothing about neem oil, but I don't think that would be the problem, because people use it directly on the leaves to kill pests like spider mites, for example.

You had a problem with fungus gnats.  Don't fungus gnats thrive in soggy soil?


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 18, 2008)

yes that is true

but i always let the tops of the soil get really crusty before I water...

I did water yesterday because I was going out of town...

okay, I'll hold off on transplanting them... so yall don't think the temp was an issue?

the leaves really roll up/wilt like that when they are overwatered?

will it bounce back? I won't water for awhile now...

and yes I had fungus gnats but not many at all (I kept a bowl of water in the room to try and get the humidity to go up)


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey you should try to Cut slits in sides of the cup, Allowing for more Air circulation. Then probably cut Bigger slits and plant cup and all in a bigger pot. U don't have 2 worry about shock from transplanting. I'll try to find the link where i found that lol. in mean time good luck. Might want to wait to see what others say tho. I'm pretty sure i could be correct


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 18, 2008)

And your plants SERIOUSLY need light lol. U should try to get a Solid mh lamp or what not too. The lamp should be placed on the sprouting seeds after seeing the 1st couple leaves too. Again i'm not 100% but u need help and i've been reading alot the last couple of days haha.


----------



## _Sir Smokes Alot_ (Nov 18, 2008)

What kind of light of light do u have? I'm pretty sure that's the problem. .


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 19, 2008)

imo they are over waterd. they are very green but are geting over waterd.
let them dry out for a cople of days, let them roots get some O2 they need to breath just like u an me bro.


----------



## Icex420 (Nov 19, 2008)

I would say either overwatering or the neem oil. Im leaning more to the neem oil because of the way those leaves are curling.

57 or whatevery you said degrees is nothing. especially for those little plants.

imho


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2008)

Hello Smoke 

Your problem is over watering and incorrect PH, neen oil is not to be used as a watering aid for pests, it is to be used on leaves, the plants are now ready to be re potted when you are ready.


What soil are you using?
What is your PH reading?

Stop using Photobucket to post your pics, its not safe


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

yea I've tried repeatedly to post pics on here, but it always tells me the files are too big and I don't know how to resize :-(...


----------



## Hick (Nov 19, 2008)

there is a link to an "online" editing tool that resizes them pretty easily. Look at the tickies in the mj pictures forum, or check the link provided near the bottom of the text box in the "Advanced reply".


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 19, 2008)

You are not suppose to water your plant with neem oil. The roots can not respirate now. Think of it this way, you have a glass of water and you pour oil into it. What happens? Since your roots are not designed for oil uptake they are basically cutting off all water uptake and the plant is showing signs of it. If you got fungus gnats in the first place you are probably over watering. Also there are other pest control measures on the market for fungus gnats.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

okay since I'm an idiot and watered in the neem oil...

is there anything i can do?


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a 600w HPS ready to go when the time comes, I'm just nervous about how hot it will get in there...

should I turn the bad boy on? I'm using fox farm ocean soil... no nutes so far (except the small amount in the perlite)


----------



## andy52 (Nov 19, 2008)

i would get them out of that soil.re-pot them with some good clean soil.no more neem in the soil.i would hurry with the re-potting too.


----------



## SmokeUpJohnny (Nov 19, 2008)

hey andy should I water them in after transplanting? or just do a dry transplant?

I'm really curious to see when I open the party cup whether or not the soil at the bottom will be wet or not


----------

